# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  S'ka në botë më të mirë sesa ti o NËNA ime

## kolombi

Ate qe quhet NENE e ka krijuar ZOTI,vetem te doje,te rrise ,te mekoji,dashuri te pafundme.Vetem zemra e madhe ndodhet prane ,ne gezime e hidherimet e bijve te saj sado larg qe te jene.
Cilido nga ne te pyesesh,eshte e sigurte,se dritherohemi e renqethemi,vetem nga tingulli magjik i fjales NENE.Ndaj eshte e pafundme edhe dashuria jone per NENAT,per ato,qe na dhane jete nga jeta e tyre,per ato qe degjuan e u mallengjyen me klithmat tona te para,ato,qe naten e bene dite dhe na mekuan me gji nga gjiri i tyre.
Ndaj une perulem gjithe respekt ne prehrin e gjithe NENAVE te botes,ne ate preher ,ku dhembjet zbuten,loti thahet,trishtimet largohen.
Kujtoni,dhe peshperisni pak ato vargjet e asaj kenges se thjeshte po kaq magjike,dhe lini nje mesazh,me fjale zemre ,shpirti,per ate te dashuren,te miren te emblen,NENEN tuaj.

----------


## DeuS

E kam thene edhe diku tjeter kete :

*Kush ulet ne gjunje dhe puth kembet e nenes ...te jete i sigurte qe sapo ka puthur pragun e parajses*

Permend fjalen nene dhe ke permendur kuptimin e jetes , ardhshmerise , gjithesise ! Ulu prane saj dhe ndjen afersine qe askund s,do e ndjesh ne jete. Preke lotin e saj dhe shpirti i nje gjakatori zbutet. Ka rrenqethje ai lot, ka bukuri , mbart mbi vete nje univers ndjenjash. Eshte nje lot qe mekat kush e le te thahet. Eshte nje lot i kristalte e i madhnishem. Eshte vetem loti i nenave qe ngjall nje shpirt.
Kalojne nje jete te tere duke menduar vetem per ne. Jetojne ne kete bote por zemra dhe mendja e tyre ndodhet prane nesh. Gjithkush te mohon ne kete jete, por nena kurre. Eshte nje suvenir qe vecantine dhe vleren e tij e njeh vetem i madhi Zot qe e krijoi. Eshte mekat se kur i kemi prane nenat tona kurre nuk ja shprehim ate respekt dhe perulje qe kemi ndaj tyre.Vetem kur largohemi pak shpirti na qan per to. 
Moj nene ! Ti qe me dhe jeten. Ti qe me dhe forme . Ti qe mohove jeten tende dhe na e dedikove neve. Qe kur te gjithe na perqeshin ,ti na qan. Kur te gjithe na qajne, ti na buzeqesh. Ti qe mallkuar qofsha qe nuk di ta ngrej ne piedestakin me te larte vleren qe ke..por vetem e shemtoj sot duke shkruar me keto fjale te varfera. Ti moj nene qe jastek ke merakun per ne. Ti qe jorgan ke dashurine qe te japim . Ti qe vishesh me respektin dhe sjelljen qe ne krijojme ne shoqeri. Ti qe frymen dhe zemren tende e ndave me ne. Ti moj nene qe te kemi inkubatorin e paqes.
Ti moj rrofsh perjete.Mos pafte syri yt asgje vec drites se bekuar. Mos ndjefte zemra jote asgje vec lumturi. Mos prkte kemba jote asgje vec re te buta. Mos jetofsh ne parajse asgje tjeter ,vec engjell.

O nene, o emer i bekuar 
me gjithe qenien tende i dashuruar
Zbuloma zemren se s,po flas dot
Shiko brenda se te ndjej me lot
Ma afro ta puth ballin tend me ndritur
Te te falenderoj per nderin qe me ke rritur
Prekme o nene dhe vec respekt buroj
E ndjen ne djerse kur ty te kujtoj
Ne prehrin tend une mendje e shpirt qetesoj
Per te madhin Zot ty emrin do ta nderoj
Me fal o nene se varfer po shkruaj
Me ndihmo qe madhnishem te te pershkruaj

Per bese nuk mundem se fort une prekem
kur emrin te therras befas une mekem
Zoti vuajtjet ty ti largofte
Dhe pra Tij te afrofte.

Qofsh me jete e mos pafsh kurre dite te keqe oj nena ime !

----------


## FierAkja143

wow sa shkrime te bukura!!! Eshte gje e bukur qe i vleresoni kaq shum nenat dhe kame vene re se cunat e duan shum fare dhe e rrespektojne maman, nuk e di pse...anyway une nuk po shkruaj shum ketu sepse fjalori i varfer shqip qe kame nuk me lejon ti shkruaj ato qe dua ashtu si i ndjej per maman time.


Alda.

----------


## fikrije

bravo te koft qasht uduehsh mu kon e  jo si dikush  mi pshty nenen  e  vet ne fytyre.
te pershednes shume  shume  shume. :perqeshje:

----------


## Neandertal

Shkurt puna, sahere qe te hapet nje teme e lidhur me Nenen, asnjehere s'ka per t'u bere "boze".

Vetem me hapjen e temes Kolomb, na ngrohe shpirtin e na bere te krijojme ne mendje vargjet me sublime qe mund t'i kushtojme ndonje personi.

----------


## fikrije

kurr  nuk kam  provu   me   nejt me nenen time   sepse  
nuk i kam  gjet  gjall,
ju pershendes  shume .

----------


## bunny

vetem nga titulli i temes me ka terhequr....
si nena nuk ka...
une cdo mengjes e puthi mamane time....edhe falenderoj zotin...qe akoma e kam ate mundesi..se duke qene ne mergim...shume njerez nuk e kane....
me vjen shume keq per shume ato njerez...qe kane vite te tera qe vete komunikojne me tl edhe fotografi....nuk e di sesi do e shtyja vete.....
jeni te forte ...
muah ju pucii all :perqeshje:

----------


## GoDDeSS

Kolombi dhe Wolf Power,
Su kisha lexuar ndonjehre ne flisnit ne kete menyre...vertet me pelqyen shkrimet e te dyve.
Repektin me te madh keni nga un edhe pse e kishit pat me perpara.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

nje vote per kolombin and wolfin qe shkruajten kaq bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kolombi

Shpesh NENAT tona thone
Po nga limani i mergimeve te mija,ku fytyren dhe perkedheljet e NENES sime i shikoj vetem neper endrra,do te doja me gjithe forcen e shpirtit qe me ka mbetur te bertisja me force,e tingulli i fjaleve te mija,te uleshin tek prehri i NENES sime,e ulur diku ne cep te nje dritareje per te dalluar nje shenje ,per te pare nje drite,per te ndjere,rrahjet e forta te zemres,si per ti thene se yt bir po kthehet,serish ne kraharorin tend.
Eshte gjeja me e vogel tju uroj gjithe NENAVE te botes dhe NENES sime
Qofshi vetem atje ku paste drite  parajse dhe lumturi.
Nuk do me tretet kurre respekti dhe dashurija,per gjithe NENAT e botes,se eshte me te vertete si nje oqean i pafund.

----------


## Klevis2000

Me duhej te shihja imailin dhe te pershendes nga zemra kolomb per kete teme te bukur.


Kuizi: A je ti një kundërshtar i prindërve?



Mosrespektimi i prindërve është prej mëkateve te mëdha. Thotë Muhammedi, alejhis-selam: "Mëkatet e mëdha janë: Përshkruarja shok Allahut (shirk), vrasja e njeriut dhe mosdëgjimi i prindërve."

Muslimani duhet të jetë i pajisur me dashurinë ndaj prindërve dhe me mosshkëputje të marëdhenieve sepse në një gjendje të tillë muslimanit i kanoset rreziku i shkatërrimit të vetvetes dhe humbjes së dunjasë duke qenë në dunja dhe humbjen e xhennetit në ahiret. 

Në mënyrë që të mos jesh vëlla i nderuar dhe ti motër fisnike personazh/e i një drame të tillë të hidhur eja me ne që ta zbulosh veten se a je mëkatar me sjelljen tënde ndaj prindërve apo jo duke u pergjigjur në pyetjet vijuese. Duke llogaritur për çdo përgjigje me A- 7 poena, për çdo përgjigje me B- 5 poena dhe për çdo përgjigje me C- 3 poena.


1) Nëse prindërit kërkojne nga ti diç që nuk është në kundërshtim me parimet islame 

A- nuk u përgjigjesh dhe ik prej tyre

B- hidhërohesh, përton dhe e vonon kryerjen e asaj çështjeje

C- iu përgjigjesh menjiherë 


2) Nëse je i martuar dhe të vijnë prindërit në vizitë kurse ti ke një takim, në mbrëmje, jashtë shtëpie 

A- u kërkon falje dhe kërkon të të vizitojnë ndonjëherë tjetër në kohë të duhur

B- ulesh pak me ta e del duke u arsyetuar për takimin 

C- perpjekesh për anulimin e takimit që të qëndrosh me ta


3) Nëse të janë plakur prindërit ose njëri prej tyre dhe kanë arritur moshën e pleqerisë së thellë

A- përpiqesh ti dërgosh në qendra të pleqve

B- pajtohesh me vëllezërit e tu për përcaktimin e një orari të caktuar për mbikqyrjen e tyre

C- ua hap dyert e shtëpisë sate pa asnjë përcaktim kohor


4) Nëse babai të ndalon nga ndonjë çështje; qoftë udhëtim apo martesë 

A- nuk e respekton dhe e bën ate vepër

B- me kalimin e kohës, mundohesh ta bindish ate se ajo çështje është e dobishme për ty

C- hjek dorë nga ajo çështje 


5) Nëse prindërit kanë nevojë për ndonjë operim dhe për këte u duhet një shumë e caktuar të hollash

A- u kërkon falje dhe nuk u ndihmon 

B- ua jep një pjesë dhe u thua që tjetrën ta kërkojnë nga vëllezërit tjerë dhe të afërmit

C- shpejton në dhënien e parave


6) Nëse i sheh shokët e babait tënd në treg apo gjetiu 

A- i shmangesh takimit me ta dhe përpiqesh për t'u larguar prej tyre

B- i përshëndet dhe takohesh me ta vetëm në ndonjë ceremoni rasti

C- i respekton dhe pyet për ta, mu sikur babai yt do kishte pyetur për ta 


7) Nëse shtron ndonjë drekë ose darkë për shokët dhe të afërmit

A- nuk i fton prindërit 

B- i fton ndonjëherë 

C- ata janë të ftuarit e parë


8) Në situata kur gruaja jote kërkon diç kurse nëna kërkon të kundërtën e saj 

A- i përgjigjesh kërkesës së gruas e jo të nënës

B- mundohesh t'i bashkosh dy kërkesat e tu përgjigjesh të dyjave

C- i pergjigjesh kerkesës së nënës së pari e pastaj shikon për ate të gruas


9) Nëse bartesh në një shtëpi të re dhe ndahesh nga familja

A- e konsideron veten, gruan, femijët, shtëpinë tënde si të pavarur nga familja jote. Nuk i viziton e as që interesohesh për ta.

B- dëgjohesh me ta nëpërmjet telefonit, vetëm gjatë festave

C- i viziton rregullisht dhe je në lidhje me ta, në të mirë dhe në fatkeqësira


10) Nëse paraqitet ndonjë problem mes teje dhe prindërve

A- i nderpret marëdhëniet dhe nuk flet me ta

B- largohesh për një kohë për ta qetësuar problemin, pastaj kthehesh dhe mundohesh eliminimin e atij problemi

C- mundohesh aty për aty ta eliminosh duke mos u shkaktuar atyre asnjëfarë të keqe apo dëm, në asnje formë, qoftë fjalë apo diç tjetër .


* Tani mblidhi poenat e tu. Nëse i ke në mes të 55-70. Ke kujdes sepse ti je një mosrespektues i prindërve dhe mëkatar me sjelljen tënde ndaj tyre. Ke kujdes sepse ke rënë në njërin prej mëkateve më të mëdha andaj mundohu të përmirësohesh sa më pare që mundesh.

*Nese ke mes 40-54. Ti je bëmirës ndaj prindërve por tento të përmirësohesh edhe në çështjet e mbetura, shpeshtoje vizitën e tyre dhe përforcoi lidhjet me ta.

*Nese ke mes 30-39. Ti ke fituar kënaqesinë e prindërve e së bashku me te, inshaAllah, edhe te Allahut të Lartmadhëruar. Vazhdo në këtë gjendje që ta fitosh ahiretin tënd. 

Na bëftë Allahu prej atyre që i respektojnë prindërit dhe çdo here u janë atyre në shërbim. Amin!!!

*kliko ketu dy here*
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21276

----------


## As^Dibrane

Ska si nena aq me shume kur e ke dhe shoqe ne te njeten kohe. Shkrime te bukura djema ju lumte.

----------


## shkodrane82

Mire e ke then Kolombi ska si nena , eshte e vetmja qe te do vertet , qe kujdeset per ty dhe te tregon gjithmone te verteten , dhe ti e do ate sigurisht ......apo skam nja 4 vjet e ca pa e pare .....po me vjen te qaj tashi , po iki fare nga kjo teme .....

----------


## bunny

yll bote e kam
she is my heroine...she is my everything.....
God bless u mother
muahhh puciii all :perqeshje:

----------


## dolcecandy

Shume teme e bukur. Ska si nena
Po ska edhe djem si ty Kolombi.
Nje djale qe e do dhe e respekton nenen ne ate menyre
Ka respketin e te gjithe njerezve.
Gjithe te mirat

----------


## llokumja

Wolf Power
shkrimet e tua jane me te vertete te kendeshme
te bejne ti lexozhe se gjithmone jane kuptim plote
cdo gje e shkruan bukur edhe krijon hartim me temen
Bravo te qofte

----------


## llokumja

kur lexova titullin e kesaj teme pernjehere me erdhi ne mendje nje kenge qe e kam  mesuar qe ne kopesht edhe akoma vazhdoj ta kujtoj ja ku po jua shkruaj kengen edhe juve

Ska ne bote me te mire se sa ti o nena ime
Sa e dashur sa puntore sa e dlire e sa trime
Me te gjithe ti je e qeshur e nga goja nxjerr vec mjalt
kur kendoj per ty moj nene per gjithe nenat kam kenduarrrrrrr

Ti je det o det i gjer plot me enderra enderrime
Dashurine per atdhen ma rrenjose o nena ime

Dashurine per atdhen per atdheun tone te shtrenjte
Ma skalite ti ne zemer se je nenez e vertet
Ndaj te dua si vet jeta se nga goja nxjerr vec mjalte 
kur kendoj per ty moj nene per gjithe nenat kam kenduar

Ti je det o det i gjer plot me enderra enderrime 
Dashurine per atdhen ma rrenjose o nena ime



Shpresoj tju pelqej kenga kjo eshte nje nga kenget e mia me te preferuarat edhe vazhdoj ta kendoj qe prej e vogel qe ne kopesht
edhe do vazhdoj ta kendoj  :buzeqeshje: 

llokumja

----------


## Living in Vain

S'ka lumturi me te madhe se te te doje djali keshtu si shoket tane forumista....aaah sikur te mos na humbnin mundim dhe tanet!!!

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mujo

pershendetje te gjithve,,,,

Sa bukur sa mire qe tingellon fjala NENE,
kur kisha une dhimbje ti nena ime qaje ,
dhe me kujtohen lotet qe pikonin dhe binin tek fetyra ime,dhe keto lot me zgjonin nga gjumi,sa te du'a o nene ,sa me mungon o nena ime ,

Pse jame large teje o nena ime ?
sa me mungone perkdhelja jote dhe puthjet e tua ,
edhe nese ti vdes o nena ime ti do te jeshe e gjalle ne zemren time .........

Me kujtohet kur ti nena ime me thirrje o biri im ,o biri im 
dhe kjo me mallengjen shume me mungon, sa vite nuk e kame degjuar ket fjale ,o bir o bir, du'a te jem prane nenes sime dhe kurr te mos largohem nga ajo ,ta perkdhel ashtu sikur me perkdhelte kur une i sha i vogel ,te kujdesem ashtu sikur eshte kujdesur per mu'a kur une isha i vogel ,ti nena ime u kujdese per mua ,dhe une per ket o nene shume te du'a.

thuhet ne nje liber qiellor,,,,,,mos u thoni prindrve as of,,,,,
dhe lere ti thuashe ndonje gje tjeter ,,,,,megjithate une ju falenderoj te gjithve te gjithe jeni te mire nese i doni nenat,,,,KY ESHTE KUSHTI IM NESE NUK I DONI PER MU'A JENI KOT PSE TI KUR NUK DON NENEN TENDE DO ME DUASHE MU'A..................

----------


## aluando

ME VONE DO BIE NJE VJERSHE TE BUKUR ME TITULL*c" NENA DHE NUSJA"*
 Po kam frike so do qani sidomos vajzat se ben fjale per marredheniet midis djalit nenes dhe nuses sepse djali i jep perparesi me shume nuses se nenes.
Disa mendime per kete konflikt para se te bie vjershen.

----------

